# Toes sticking up?



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Not sure if this is a health issue or not, but I have noticed that when my imitators are sitting (resting) on leaves or the rock in the front of my viv, they sometimes sit with their digits lifted off of the surface and pointing upward. They don't do this all the time, just notice it occasionally. They don't have display any problems with climbing or anything and actively climb all over the viv including the sides of the glass. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i have seen azureius do the same, but they have no health issues, as well as other frogs, they only do it when they crouch down, not sure why, but as long as your frogs are healthy i would not worry about it.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

Perhaps it is the equivalent of humans putting their feet up to relax.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ive noticed too. All frogs are otherwise healthy active and breeding, so I don't worry


----------

